# BBC Young Musician



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Having listened to the finals I feel the standard this year was unbelievably high. Great performance of the Shostakovich Cello Concerto 1 to win. Anyone else any thoughts?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haven't seen / hears a single note, waiting for Cardiff singer of the world


----------

